# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft General > WoW Items & Quests >  Legendary Hunter Bow !!

## HavinFun

Sunwell 25man-raid


S*unwell Plateau* is located on Sunwell Isle to the north of Eversong Woods[_citation needed_]. It is located within the Sunwell Grove or is the location of the grove. The area will be patched into the game after the raid-zone Zul'Aman. It will consist of two wings, a 25-man raid and a 5-man instance with both normal and heroic modes. [1] Nevertheless, the instances will both most likely be outside, similar to other outdoor instances (Zul'Farrak and Zul'Gurub for example).


*Legendary bow*

Blizzard has said[_citation needed_] that a legendary bow for hunters will drop, currently has not released stats on it though. 




From Wowwiki.com. Get happy hunters  :Smile:

----------


## Dragonshadow

Woot!

Thanks for finding this.

----------


## HavinFun

:Smile:  Np, i think Hunters will be more usefull in raids now hehe

----------


## Bane.

*They probly are releasing this because of the warglaives being rogue/warr only. =p IM HAPPEHHHHH

-The Dude
*

----------


## tsizkeik

when can we get a legendary caster weapon ? :P :P :P

----------


## Loveshock

Thank God, now you hunters can stop QQing

----------


## Acespades

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=n4TyqYsC26g"]YouTube - That's the World of Warcraft That You Play![/ame]

24 Seconds into it

----------


## Slippers

I heard about this pre-bc... Blizzard finally did it.

----------


## Zokmag

Yes! Finally i can get something legendary!
Hunters rules ffs!

----------


## Cal

Ace.. just.. why? That video fails..  :Frown:

----------


## Mr. Moose

Actually saw this bow on Modelviewer

----------


## Duplicity

Why not...A caster type?

I mean c'mon..Warrior, Rouge hunter...

----------


## ShamanGod

This is interesting thanks for the find  :Smile:  I will probley make a hunter soon.

----------


## Debt

> Why not...A caster type?
> 
> I mean c'mon..Warrior, Rouge hunter...


1. Its rogue, not rogue. Rouge is make-up.
2.Atiesh Greatstaff of the guardian has been here since beta, get witht the program already.

----------


## StopTheOncoming

Nice.

I'm just psyched that the Frostmourne is a Pally weapon! I mean it makes sense that it is but still. :P

----------


## cjpmunoz

lolololawlawlawlolcopters...what? Thunderfury wasn't good enough for hunters?!?!

----------


## -Lex



----------


## SuperNinjaBob

Too bad everything is a hunter weapon....

----------


## atomic hamster

Haha nice! Glad to see hunters finally get some legendary love :P

----------


## aflacattack

> Too bad everything is a hunter weapon....


its HUNTARDS that want every item.. 
a REAL hunter never gets anything cause he can never get in a group or a raid.

----------


## Morag

never trust wowwiki :c
it is all user edited...

this rumor has been out for a long time ~

----------


## claus999

as far as im concerned all the "orange"items are legendary right??
Netherstrand Longbow - Items - World of Warcraft
legendary hunter bow  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Drathnar

> as far as im concerned all the "orange"items are legendary right??
> Netherstrand Longbow - Items - World of Warcraft
> legendary hunter bow


lol you are kidding right? if not then um erm well i don't know what to say :stick:

----------


## claus999

what??it IS legendary Orange item name = legendary

----------


## Slippers

I seriously hope it's going to be a quest like the one for Rok'/Lokh weapons.

Ahh, good times.

----------


## Drathnar

> what??it IS legendary Orange item name = legendary


erm yah but totally not the bow in question.. and erm that bow sucks for more reasons than i would like to mention.. I mean seriously think about it..

----------


## Jakkc

> Np, i think Hunters will be more usefull in raids now hehe


Its a legendary weapon, maybe one in a few thousand hunters will have it. Thats to say if this news is genuine. So therefore one in a few thousand hunters will be more useful, not the class generally  :Smile: 

BTW this has never been posted on either worldofraids or MMOChampion, so i doubt theres any substance to it, especially considering you got it from a site anyone from the public can edit. Most prob a wind up

----------


## claus999

> erm yah but totally not the bow in question.. and erm that bow sucks for more reasons than i would like to mention.. I mean seriously think about it..


tell me why its so bad

----------


## aflacattack

> tell me why its so bad


really? you dont know? think about it...

edit: spell check! woot

----------


## Therealmrt

why even discuss the linked bow when its the one from the kaelthas encounter, not like u can use it anywhere else than in that specific fight.

----------


## Otaka

> as far as im concerned all the "orange"items are legendary right??
> Netherstrand Longbow - Items - World of Warcraft
> legendary hunter bow


well thats rly legendary....u can even use it in a dungeon -.-

there also is a caster legendary, same as that bow only usable in a dungeon.

Casters have one alrdy, atiesh(warlock, mage, priest versions). Paladins have one alrdy, hand of ragnaros. Warriors&rogues have one alrdy, azzinoth blades. And finally hunter will get one.

----------


## Edge

Woooooooot! I'm so happy to hear this! +Rep when I can.

----------


## V!persting

Lol, stupid blizz is forgetting shamans once again retards...

----------


## secretdragon008

Well, we shamans have Sulfuras, Hand of Ragnaros as a legendary.

And about that legendary hunter bow.
Blizzard havent said the stats on it yet?
the stats have been on world of raids long time now,
but will that mean its not the real stats?
here is the link:http://www.worldofraids.com/2008/ptr...s/thoridal.jpg

----------


## Noodel

There's your Legendary,

Note there's no "Class: Hunter" on it >.>

The DPS is high because it provides it's own ammo, it's true DPS taking out the max DPS ammo was .1 less then the Black Bow of the Betrayer.

----------


## secretdragon008

Ah,lol.
I was to late to post that link,before you posted a pic.
but well well.

----------


## Jaxoor

thats dead nice, it would ruin pvp though

----------


## Captain Planet

wtb Class:Hunter on it because without that then you just know some retarded rogue or warrior is gonna ninja it

----------


## seizure507

that bow wont make the hunters any better almost all teh hunters on my server are worthless ( stormreaver -us)

----------


## Tenni-T

> 1. Its rogue, not rogue.


lolol  :Wink: 

Being a hunter, theres just <3 from here.

----------


## ZexZ

Ill take one sir.... GOD thats a nice bow ><

----------


## Opirity1

srxy boobs

----------


## Pacha

Pretty sweet, hunters deserve some sort of epic wep that is for them  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chrommie

> Lol, stupid blizz is forgetting shamans once again retards...


*Arthas Will Have something for em*

----------


## Chrommie

It's made for Stready shots

----------


## freakzone

> when can we get a legendary caster weapon ? :P :P :P


the potatoe staff 

is legendary its called

staff of atiesh xD

----------


## DevilDare

sweet items, now hunter are even more imba  :Big Grin:

----------


## victornet

yay no way yes wai o_o KYE

----------


## Ciuciu_nrg

nice wepon

----------


## Volcano

And it doesnt need arrows either. U forgot!

----------


## Captain Planet

> And it doesnt need arrows either. U forgot!


ya but arrows provide dps and without them this is just 1 dps below illidan bow with timeless arrows

----------


## meh

kinda odd that it doesn't use ammo but I think it's great to see more legendaries out there.

----------


## timmeg

more bag spaces for me now?  :Big Grin: 
wow id stab for it

----------


## swisscheese

> ya but arrows provide dps and without them this is just 1 dps below illidan bow with timeless arrows


One quick question, is it ABLE to use arrows? Like, if you run outta arrows cause a raid has gone on for ever or something, you can still you ist? or is it like a throw wepon w/o durability lost when you shoot?

----------


## JMan806

> One quick question, is it ABLE to use arrows? Like, if you run outta arrows cause a raid has gone on for ever or something, you can still you ist? or is it like a throw wepon w/o durability lost when you shoot?



it should from my understanding, course it hasn't dropped yet on our server to test that.

----------


## Mr.Ice.Cold

Looks great!

----------


## Sondrekek

cool ;P

somebody know when the stat will come out ?

----------


## Captain Planet

> it should from my understanding, course it hasn't dropped yet on our server to test that.


no it doesn't use arrows as said by blizz it makes its own arrows

the only thing this thing is good for is steady shot

----------


## brentaal

> ya but arrows provide dps and without them this is just 1 dps below illidan bow with timeless arrows


Not entirely true. Some shots don't scale with arrow dps (more specifically, Steady Shot, which hasn't got arrow dps included in the formula). Therefore, this bow will be a great upgrade for BM hunters, especially those who use the 3:2 rotation.

----------


## Herektor

> when can we get a legendary caster weapon ? :P :P :P


poor little noob, you already have one, google ATIESH...

----------


## Dracle

> poor little noob, you already have one, google ATIESH...


Wooh. Little smartass are we now?

----------


## Flipperfin

I want that bow so bad :P It looks really awesome imo, but im no raider so ill continue gazing at those who might get it.

What about that Atiesh staff though? Is it really rare because ive never seen it.

----------


## Scuzzbuzz

Lol the hunter bow, i still laugh at the fact they all whine that its not good enough :/

Thunderfury FTW!

Scuzz<3

----------


## Kcquipor

Gif me Dirge ^^

----------


## dizfire

> sweet items, now hunter are even more imba


Since when hunterse were imba :P 

Ok maybe with this bow they are. Lol!

----------


## Shadowaves

wtb all haha

----------


## Xterminio

looks awesome

----------


## evilsorrow

awesome thanx alot for this id +rep if i could

----------

